# French woman 'tore burqa' from Emirati tourist



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Gotta love this - she's 63 bless her!

And the pic, I can't recall seeing Emirati's dressed like that - a bit OTT.



> The retired English teacher, known only as Marlene, had told police she asked the woman from the United Arab Emirates in English to remove the veil. When the woman refused, she ripped it off. When the woman put it back on again, she punched, scratched and bit her


Now why am I thinking Only Fools and Horses with Boycey shouting "Marlene"....

and



> "I knew I was going to crack one day," 63-year-old Marlene said, according to police. "This burqa story was beginning to annoy me."
> 
> "I taught languages in Morocco and Saudi Arabia," she told the newspaper. "I have seen how in those countries women are treated ... walking three metres behind their husbands."


Maybe it was in retaliation to the attack on a western woman at a Dubai Mall (by an "Emirati" woman ) for wearing skimpy clothes???


----------

